# Most brilliant string quartets?



## chillowack

In your opinion, what are the best string quartet compositions of the Classical era?

I am currently studying this form, learning to compose it; and I would be grateful to know which pieces the members of this forum regard as the paragons to emulate.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Artemis

This is very easy. In order of quality for each composer:

Haydn: SQ Op 76/3, 76/4, 76/2, 76/5 
Mozart: SQ 19, 17, 15 
Beethoven: SQ 14, 13, 15, 16 
Schubert: SQ 13, 14, 15, 12


----------



## Aramis

Mozart quartets dedicated to Haydn, Schubert No. 14 and any of last few by Ludwig Van. I would also add Boccherini's quartets but their first-rateness is argueable. Anyway, they're worth of giving them a listen.


----------



## chillowack

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## jurianbai

Louis Spohr's (if he counted as classical), Pleyel's, Hummel's worth listening. but yeah, the most brilliant believed to be those mentioned above.


----------



## altiste

As your question is about quartets to use as a model, even though the late quartets of Beethoven are the greatest, I doubt if it's really possible to emulate them and would suggest looking at Beethoven's Op.74 & Op.95; equally great in their own way, although maybe look also at Op.135 as the scale of the form is a bit more contained. 

Personally I think that Beethoven would serve as a much better model than Mozart as the writing is more democratic between instruments, simply better and more interesting for the lower parts.


----------



## chillowack

altiste said:


> As your question is about quartets to use as a model, even though the late quartets of Beethoven are the greatest, I doubt if it's really possible to emulate them and would suggest looking at Beethoven's Op.74 & Op.95; equally great in their own way, although maybe look also at Op.135 as the scale of the form is a bit more contained.
> 
> Personally I think that Beethoven would serve as a much better model than Mozart as the writing is more democratic between instruments, simply better and more interesting for the lower parts.


I agree, Beethoven's quartets are beautiful and instructive; and it is very tempting to delve into him. But I am forcing myself to stay in the Classical era and learn as much as I can from it before moving on.


----------



## Lukecash12

In my opinion, Erno Dohnanyi's String Quartet is superb.


----------



## Taneyev

Which one? He wrote three. The third is really superb IMO.


----------



## Head_case

Yes...they've just come back onto the CD market with the Kocian Quartet's superlative recording on errrr... SACD format. Before that, it was the Fine Arts Quartet (still out of print? ), the Guarneris and the ancient but brilliant Hollywood String Quartet and the Artis Quartet (Viennese style (*ahem* playing Hungarian music).

Frankly, I think all the versions I've heard of the quartets (the second being more derivative of Brahms and other populist composers) are very convincing. If you can find a copy - any copy - it will do! Crappy string quartets tend not to play Dohnanyi who is more of a composer's composer...they probably play Mozart or someone whose work is less technically demanding and easier to approach for listeners...


----------



## starry

Listening to the Dohnanyi quartets 2 and 3 now (with the Lyric Quartet), not sure I would call either of them masterpieces at present. I don't really think they fit into the classical era either, Beethoven I think would not have liked some of the Romantic style posturing. The last movement of the 2nd and the second movement of the 3rd interests me the most.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I would drop Schubert from the list and add Dvorak's C Major, A major, A flat major, E flat major & G major. Reasoning being, Schubert got lazy in the 3rd and 4th movements of his last great works in the string quartet genre. Death and the Maiden Quartet is a prime example, whereby after he reached the peak in the 2nd movement, everything just went downhill.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

ScipioAfricanus said:


> _I would drop Schubert from the list. Reasoning being, Schubert got lazy in the 3rd and 4th movements of his last great works in the string quartet genre. Death and the Maiden Quartet is a prime example, whereby after he reached the peak in the 2nd movement, everything just went downhill._


Gaak!!!!!!


----------



## Head_case

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I would drop Schubert from the list and add Dvorak's C Major, A major, A flat major, E flat major & G major. Reasoning being, Schubert got lazy in the 3rd and 4th movements of his last great works in the string quartet genre. Death and the Maiden Quartet is a prime example, whereby after he reached the peak in the 2nd movement, everything just went downhill.


Double Gaak!!!!!!

Someone on the internet is wrong lol - I've got to stay up all night to fix it 

In any case, Schubert's epic classic string quartet work is the intensely spiritual Streichquartett Nummer XV (G Major D887) - the last.

He is one of the few 'classicists' whose string quartets I can listen to. Dvorak's idiom is way more (late) romantic and distinctly Czech flavoured.

It's prob. true - not sure how Dohnanyi slipped in to these 'classic era' string quartets. I guess it would be a bit like Hartmann slipping in, because he loved Bach's ditties so much, or Denissov for his Bach variations....


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Gaak!!!!!!


no need to Gaak I just re listened to Death and the Maiden, and I got intensely bored at the beginning of the 3rd movement. The first 2 movements were absolutely brilliant and satisfying though.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Head_case said:


> Double Gaak!!!!!!
> 
> He is one of the few 'classicists' whose string quartets I can listen to. Dvorak's idiom is way more (late) romantic and distinctly Czech flavoured.
> 
> ..


good to know. you like Schubert's quartets. I like them also, but I am partially only to the first two movements of the lot.
Dvorak's quartets (the ones I mentioned) are simply gorgeous, without any let down due to drop in quality in the successive movements.


----------



## JAKE WYB

*Dvoraks* quartets are amongst the most rich and perfect of the whole 19th century very much on par in enjoyment with *schuberts*. 8-14 are all stunning and havent faded in my estimations despite mor listenings than the schubert, those have faded in enjoyment faster even death and the maiden and quartessatz the others 13, 15 etc are all more in depth i find and richer in expression -

I agree a tinge about the third movemnt of death and the maiden - is far inferior to other three movemeents - but not the last - theres no more exciting and physically rivetting finale to any quartet - theres nothing let down about that

I havent ever got the interest in the *beethoven* quartets - perhaps its too early for me - no rush


----------



## Head_case

ScipioAfricanus said:


> good to know. you like Schubert's quartets. I like them also, but I am partially only to the first two movements of the lot.
> Dvorak's quartets (the ones I mentioned) are simply gorgeous, without any let down due to drop in quality in the successive movements.


Yes...I know what you mean. I love D887 - and I only ever play the Busch Quartet's version of Death & the Maiden. Even the fabulous Italian Quartet version can wane a little - however Schubert's mastery of the medium is undeniable.

Of course, there is no correct answer guys. Music is only as good as your relationship to it


----------



## schwartzy

A little known but great string quartet, in my opinion, is the first quartet of American Alan Hovhaness. It contains a very clever quadruple fuge at the end (which he later arranged for orchestra) and also a double fugue which appeared in his later famous symphony Mysterious Mountain.

It reminds me that Samuel Barber's most famous piece was, much to his annoyance I believe, his Adagio for Strings which also came from an earlier string quartet!

I wonder how many other string quartet/quintet movements went on to become more famous when arranged for orchestra?


----------



## Quartetfore

If you like the quartets of Dvorak as I do. You might enjoy the op.8 quartet of Zdenko Fibich (1850-1900). the work was composed in 1878. While in the Czech "style" its lighter in texture than the later quartets of Dvorak. Another work to consider is the first quartet of Josef Suk. Dvoraks student and later son in law, this quartet (1897) has a foot into the 20th century. Also, the final movement of the quartet op26 of Glazunov was arranged for orchestra by Glazunov himself. Best, Quartefore.


----------



## Nix

"I agree a tinge about the third movemnt of death and the maiden - is far inferior to other three movemeents - but not the last - theres no more exciting and physically rivetting finale to any quartet - _theres nothing let down about that_."

Except that it's completely stolen from Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata. I never understood why Schubert did this- using so many of the same motifs. I understand that back in the day in was more acceptable to borrow other composers work, but I thought this was more commonly done when a composer was just starting out- trying to find his voice. And since nowhere in the movt, notes or title or anything does it not acknowledge Beethoven, the last movement has always left me a little bit sickened.


----------



## Head_case

Thanks for the recommendations guys. 

I used to shudder when I hear American string quartets, thinking they were going to either sound like Gershwin for string quartet arrangements; Elliott Carter's intellectualism or Antheil's mundaness. 

When I discovered George Rochberg, my narrow-mindedness got put back in place. What a stunning string quartet composer! No surprise, he is the professor of composition at a Pennyslvanian university or other. 

Anyway. Hovhaness is very popular in these pages *I think!*. The slow brooding hymnal character of his string quartet no. II is very delightful; similarly, the sirenesque distortion of the violin in the background of the hymnal theme drawn out slowly by the rest of the quartet is very meditative and almost Arvo Part in character. There's some great stuff coming out of the States these days (shame we haven't got that far with the UK....)

Fibich's string quartets are only known to me through the ubiquitous Panocha Quartet and Kocian Quartet. I almost bought it, but *really* wanted the version by the Suk Quartet (they play eponymously - both Suk string quartets with a similar meditative beauty as the old Vlach Quartet). One of the problems about not being either old enough to have bought the LP when it was something like £1 and 5 shillings, nor being rich enough to pay collector's prices for an unheard performance, means that some brilliant string quartets with utterly sublime interpretations......just sit in collectors' shelves collecting dust instead of being happily played to death...

Fibich has a magisterial elegance to his music. Finding folk music one of natural inclinations to like, I find myself intuitively drawn to Dvorak, and similarly, his Hungarian counterparts - like Kodaly, whose folk influenced string quartets, are greatly overshadowed by Bartok (whose string quartet, had even knocked Szymanowski's epic string quartet no. I into second place in the European string festival back about a century ago lol. 

Another way to look at these recommendations - has anyone access to the list of string quartet winners from the Prague Spring Festival chamber festival winners over the past 50 years?


----------



## Head_case

> I wonder how many other string quartet/quintet movements went on to become more famous when arranged for orchestra?


Borodin's famous string quartet no.2 (serenade for strings) comes to mind. Although the symphonic characteristics of the string orchestra lose a lot of the individual texture and timbres, homogenising into a more fluid and milky smooth kind of slow river flow.

As does Szymanowski's slow movement from the second string quartet (an Australian chamber orchestra undertook this venture).

The string quartet is an immensely flexible format: we see the likes of Moby; Radiohead; Coldplay, ACDC being arranged for string quartet.

Even the Paganini Caprices:


----------



## jurianbai

huuu 24 caprices in string quartet... that should be the coolest idea!


----------



## Quartetfore

Head Case, Don`t overlook the Panocha Quartets version of the Fibich quartets, they are quite good. Best,Quartetfore.


----------



## Head_case

Yes ... I know the Panocha Quartet's work pretty well. They were the first quartet who brought Martinu's complete string quartets to me - for years, there was nothing else covering the complete cycle other than the Stamitz Quartet. Both releases had their recording limitations and although very good, seem to lack the pristine elegance of individual string quartets by the likes of say...the Janacek Quartet (no. V); the Prazak Quartet (no. VII) or the Vlach Quartet (no. VII again). The Martinu Quartet (on Naxos) seem to overshadow the lovely Panocha Quartet. If I didn't know the Suk Quartet existed, I think I would be very happy with the Panocha Quartet's versions of Fibich's works.


----------



## gmubandgeek

Haydn's SQ Op.33 No.2. The ending is hilarious!


----------



## Quartetfore

*Most Brilliant String Quartets*

For some reason or other The quartets of Mendelssohn don`t seem to be noticed in this thread. Mendelssohn was without doubt the leading quartet composer of his time, and perhaps only Robert Schumanns 3rd quartet is at the level of Mendelssohns work. If you are looking for a brilliant work, try his op 13, or the op 42. For power, try the op#80. There are at least 5 complete sets to pick from. Not to show disrespect, But to mention a quartet by Ludwig Spohr in the same breath as Beethoven, Schubert, and yes Felix Mendelssohn is quite a surprise. Speaking of surprise, has any one out there heard Schuberts qt#13? Its quite a work. Best, Quartetfore.


----------



## jurianbai

I agree , Mendelssohn's quartets set are great. Even his post humous quartet is highly melodious. there is also underated quartets by Luigi Cherubini and the only one by Verdi which I will rated as brilliant. Louis Spohr is great, but he ruined it by composing too many quartets that shared many similar thing from one another.


----------



## Head_case

I guess it's because the OP had asked for views on the best string quartet compositions of the Classical era (Boccherini, Mozart etc) rather than the Romantic era or the post-modern one.



> Speaking of surprise, has any one out there heard Schuberts qt#13? Its quite a work.


Most of us who have the late Schubert quartets by the Italian Quartet (double disc set) will know the Rosamunde one. I know it through the Italian Quartet, the Busch, the Gabrieli Quartet and the Taneyev Quartet LPs. As you probably realise - all of these recordings are from pre/-1970's.

If you're into modern recordings, the Alban Berg recordings give a wonderfully precise and surgically executed performance with technical flawlessness. They lack the glassy smoothness of the gliding chords heard in the legendary Italian quartet reading. On the other hand, for no compromise, the Takacs Quartet recording is very worthwhile hearing, however you might not want to own it since they don't record the crowning glory of Schubert's string quartet opus - the no. *XV*, I guess it's safe to say that they share the view, that the quartet numbers XIII & XIV are the most important in Schubert's late works. I don't share that view, so I won't be owning their CD


----------



## Quartetfore

HeadCase, The Takacs did record the "15th" for Decca in 1997. The recording was licensed to a company called Artec in 2001. The sound of the recording is "softer" than the Hyperion "13th" and "14th". At the time of the 1997 recording, Roger Tapping was on viola. I`m not in the habit of rating recordings, I will leave that to others, But I do think that the Hyperion recording is at the top of the list for this decade. I might add the Zehetmair Quartets recording of Schumann (if you can handle a lot of heavy breathing). Best, Quartetfore.


----------



## Head_case

Thanks Quartetfore - found it:










I heard some of it on Amazon's site - but not much 

Having a few versions of this, it doesn't seem too compelling, at least not compared to the Prazak Quartet's consistency (they've recorded the D887 string quartet onto SACD).

I listen to more CDs than I do attend concerts; grasping the fundamentals of the recording is very important - at least that is, I really discriminate between recordings before ploughing dosh into buying a CD. It's lovely listening to old vinyl LP recordings which cost a fraction of the CDs though 

I like the Zehetmair quartet although their repertoire isn't really my field. Just incredible that they play live without the music scores. Of course, this does mean that their repertoire is rather narrow, and their discs are universally short on time but of the highest quality for artistry.


----------



## World Violist

Edmund Rubbra for sheer richness and concentration.

Haydn for straightforwardness and humor, along with every other wonderful thing he put into them.


----------



## Head_case

You're only saying that because you've either heard the Dante Quartet version of Rubbra's works, or because you've got it:










They bring an incredible dimension to his works.


----------



## World Violist

I do actually have the Dante Quartet's Rubbra CDs... I don't think there are any other full sets available, unless Naxos are finishing their set. And I honestly think they are incredible pieces of music, performances aside.


----------



## Head_case

His string quartet no. IV stands out for me. 

The Dante Quartet's reading of the Janacek string quartets no. I & II are profoundly incredible. I've heard the versions by the Julliard; Gabrieli (my last favourite); the Janacek Quartet; the Smetana Quartet; the Hagen Quartet and the epic Vlach Quartet - nothing from previous generations have ever approached anything like the magisterial profundity unleashed from Krysia Ostocowicz's bow and her Dante compatriots. 

Her Faure and Franck string quartet readings are sublime too; unfortunately I have too many Debussy/Ravel string quartet couplings to feel motivated to try another one, even from the fabulous Dante Quartet! The Italian Quartet still rocks


----------



## Head_case

World Violist said:


> I do actually have the Dante Quartet's Rubbra CDs... I don't think there are any other full sets available, unless Naxos are finishing their set. And I honestly think they are incredible pieces of music, performances aside.


Missed this ...

yes there was the Sterling Quartet cycle I think. Out of print now. And probably not as cool as your/mine/our Dante Quartet cycle 

I have huge chunks of knowledge missing in some of the 20th/21st century repertoire: for instance - anything Germano-Teutonic-Viennese tends to freeze me cold before I even get to pronounce the last fricative.

Here's two I've been pondering: wonder if anyone knows anything about them. I wouldn't exactly say they grip me, but they are interesting from the sound bites:



















Listen to the clips here:

http://www.amazon.de/Streichquartet...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1281137983&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.de/Streichquartet...r_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1281138698&sr=8-15

Any opinions?


----------



## TSHare

The string quartets I most admire:

Beethoven Opp. 59/1, 95, 131 and 132 (#7, 11, 14 & 15)---all of them, really
Schubert # 14 and 15, plus the Quartettsatz
Mendelssohn Opp. 13 and 80
Brahms #1 and 2 (Opus 51)
Debussy (so-called Opus 10)
Bartok #4
Shostakovich #8 and 13


----------



## Head_case

All lovely - except the German ones by Mendelssohn and Brahms (j/k) 

Which recordings are you listening to?

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TSHare

Thanks!

For Beethoven I listen to Cleveland and Emerson most; also have Kodaly, Alexander, Alban Berg for Opp. 130-133 by ABQ and Artemis for 59/1 & 95. Can't have enough takes on these quartets!
For Mendelssohn, Talich.
For Brahms, Tokyo.
For Schubert, Emerson & Carmina Quartet
For Debussy, Quatuor Ebene or Kodaly (they excel in this quartet IMO).
For Bartok, Hagen.
For Shostakovich, I listen to Fitzwilliam Quartet, Eder Quartet and the classic (analog) Borodin set. See comment regarding Beethoven's quartets above.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Engelbert Humperdinck wrote a marvellous string quartet (no, _really_).

http://www.mdg.de/titel/1495.htm


----------



## jurianbai

from that link:
Chamber Opera
Humperdinck, Puccini, Respighi, Verdi, and Wagner for string quartet? Yes, all these opera composers in
their time wrote at least one string quartet. These works not infrequently marked important phases in
their individual development and in some cases were masterpieces written “on the side.”

Verdi's String quartet is wonderful serious piece.


----------



## Head_case

> For Schubert, Emerson & Carmina Quartet


Did the Carmina Quartet do any more than just one or two of Schubert's string quartets?

I think they're an incredible string quartet ensemble! Their Szymanowski, Dvorak and Haydn readings are sublime (not so much the Debussy/Ravel ones). They have recently recorded some of the works of an interesting Swiss composer. Their repertoire is very varied these days.


----------



## Quartetfore

I don`t care very much for their Szymanowski recording, the music not the performance. On the other hand, their Op 76#5 is one of my very favorite Haydn recordings. In fact I played it this past week.


----------



## TSHare

I have mp3s of their Quartettsatz and the G Major recording on Denon; it's one of my favorites. If you search for Carmina Quartet & Schubert at amazon.jp (Denon is a Japanese label) it turns up a recording of Rosamunde and D&TM. I haven't heard this recording but would like to.

On the subject of Debussy & Ravel quartets, what are your favorite recordings? I have the following on CD or mp3:

Guarneri Quartet (with the Suite bergamasque)
Quatuor Ebene (with Faure's Quartet)
Kodaly Quartet (with the Introduction & Allegro)
Belcea Quartet (with Ainsi la nuit)
Emerson Quartet

To my surprise, I think I like the Kodaly Quartet best, even though they are not even in my top 5 for Beethoven. The Ebene recording has been lauded to the heavens, but the engineering is a bit bright and fatiguing for my ears (ditto their Brahms CD).


----------



## Quartetfore

I have the Belcea. In the past I have had the Toyko and the Juilliard Quartets recording, but now I am very happy with the Belcea


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

TSHare said:


> _On the subject of Debussy & Ravel quartets, what are your favorite recordings?_


My *favourite* Ravel Quartet reading is on Naxos nicely paired with Fauré's fantastic Quartet:
http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.554722


----------



## Machiavel

The guy ask a simple question about CLASSICAL ERA and yet people cannot answer without naming some in the late romantic. That's why those blogs get out of hand at times. How can it be hard to read the question and then go 180 degree and name romantic composer.

So I'd say Hadyn,Schubert, mozart and some middle quarter by beethoven.


----------



## Head_case

Machiavel said:


> The guy ask a simple question about CLASSICAL ERA and yet people cannot answer without naming some in the late romantic. That's why those blogs get out of hand at times. How can it be hard to read the question and then go 180 degree and name romantic composer.
> 
> So I'd say Hadyn,Schubert, mozart and some middle quarter by beethoven.


So that's what this thread was all about!


----------



## TSHare

Well since the OP dates to a year ago, I am sure it is okay that we have slightly expanded the topic to keep the thread alive.


----------



## jurianbai

YEAH ... how could Haydn's talk out of topic by Dohnanyi's ??



Lukecash12 said:


> In my opinion, Erno Dohnanyi's String Quartet is superb.


and I absolutely agree.... I like all of them. I got the strange recording by quartet named Artist Quartett Wiens.


----------



## Head_case

That's the same recording I have of the Dohnanyi string quartets (Artis Quartett, Vienna).

They are incomplete though! I only have two of them on LP...did you get the third ...?

I've been enjoying a range of string quartets lately - Mciewslav Weinberg (sp?)'s first three volumes...as well as Ernest Toch and more North American stuff by Schafer, Hatzis and Blackwood. The latter stuff is more contemporary North American and is really new to me but it is exceptionally well played by the St Lawrence Quartet, as well as the Pacifica Quartet!


----------



## Quartetfore

There is a good recording of the String Quartets #2 and 3 played by the Lyric Quartet on the ASV label


----------



## jurianbai

no the third in Artis Quarttet, I download it from Fine Arts quartet. His Violin Concerto also great for Dohnanyi.


----------

